# Step alarm



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Emergency call from a friend says the step alarm is going off even though the step is in, he has taken out the fuse, but its still going off. Hans says somethings interfering with the micro switch, any other suggestions please? They are just heading home after 4 months in Spain and its giving them ear ache.:frown2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We would need to know what motorhome they have as electrical systems differ.

I would start with looking at the microswitch on the step itself.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

By coincidence a friend had the same problem at Easter with an Auototrail PVC. The quick advice from the dealer was to switch off the Sargent control panel manually. This stopped the alarm and of course the panel could be switched back on when required with the engine off. I do not know if this had any effect on fridge 12v operation etc


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or tell him he hasn't taken the fuse for the alarm out, since it would have stopped alarming if he had deprived it of power.

Try more fuses till he gets the right one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayc said:


> By coincidence a friend had the same problem at Easter with an Auototrail PVC. The quick advice from the dealer was to switch off the Sargent control panel manually. This stopped the alarm and of course the panel could be switched back on when required with the engine off. I do not know if this had any effect on fridge 12v operation etc


How is that done Ray, because when you turn the engine on it automatically switches off the Sargent and you have to manually turn it on when the engine is turned off.

I think the fuse he took out was for the step, not the alarm, trouble is how do you find out which fuse is for the alarm, they have checked the handbook and there is no mention of it. 
She calls the van Dewey coz its a Delaware. I will ask the make of step when she rings.

Alan, you have just said what I thought :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The step is a *THULE* Jim.
I have told them to try all the fuses Alan.
They are travelling at the moment with the alarm going :frown2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> The step is a *THULE* Jim.
> I have told them to try all the fuses Alan.
> They are travelling at the moment with the alarm going :frown2:


That doesn't really help Jan. On some motorhomes with an Elktroblok, the fuse is on the EBL unit itself. Other makes will have different systems.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How is that done Ray, because when you turn the engine on it automatically switches off the Sargent and you have to manually turn it on when the engine is turned off.
> 
> I think the fuse he took out was for the step, not the alarm, trouble is how do you find out which fuse is for the alarm, they have checked the handbook and there is no mention of it.
> She calls the van Dewey coz its a Delaware. I will ask the make of step when she rings.
> ...


Apparently there is an external Master Switch for the Sargent unit???
Any help?
http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk...E-AUTOTRAIL-HABITATION-DOOR-STEP-ALARM/32600/

http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayc said:


> Apparently there is an external Master Switch for the Sargent unit???
> Any help?
> http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk...E-AUTOTRAIL-HABITATION-DOOR-STEP-ALARM/32600/
> 
> http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm


Is it the *system shut *down switch do you know Ray?
I switched our system shut down off and started the motor OK, but will it effect the alarm because that comes from the vehicle battery. I´ll tell them to try that as well anyway.:grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If it's an AT with an EM50 control unit, the step fuse is F5 in the control box, but don't know if removal with stop alarm.

Terry


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Find out exactly where the microswitch meets the step.
Then put a coin in the appropriate place ( perhaps a stack of two ) on top of the step and gaffer tape it up to allow a bit more push on the microswitch.
Bill


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bc109 said:


> Find out exactly where the microswitch meets the step.
> Then put a coin in the appropriate place ( perhaps a stack of two ) on top of the step and gaffer tape it up to allow a bit more push on the microswitch.
> Bill


I'm not sure how it works Bill because last year Hans put a bar across our step to hold another step for Shade our dog, when the step retracted the alarm went off and wouldn't stop, he had to take a chunk off 
as the photo shows.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

bc109 said:


> Find out exactly where the microswitch meets the step.
> Then put a coin in the appropriate place ( perhaps a stack of two ) on top of the step and gaffer tape it up to allow a bit more push on the microswitch.
> Bill


This sounds familiar - our TEC started screaming at us about the driver's door being open (it wasn't).

After much investigation it transpired that the press-button to stop such a message wasn't being depressed far enough (no idea why)

The solution was to stick 2 layers of double sided foam tape on the door where it should make contact.

Very simple, did the job, and continued to do so for years.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I reckon the extra bar put on those steps caused an extra earth when retracted, probably touching the metal part of the microswitch fixing.
A coin at the top of the steps will only put a pound or a euro out of circulation for a while, and I think it is worth a try.
Just a thought.
Bill


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You know more about these things than me Bill :laugh:
I will email to tell them , their on a campsite for day or two so maybe get it sorted somehow.
When I called her yesterday they were travelling and I could hear the thing, "it doesn't seem quite as loud" she told me, probably making the deaf ! :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Sargent to the rescue*

Just had an email from my friend. I contacted Sargent by email on their web page giving my friends particulars. Sargent emailed her today giving instructions by photos. A blue wire in the main box, I know there's a maze of wiring in there because Hans had it out once, he is very nosy you know.:grin2:
Anyway they are on their way in peace. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Just had an email from my friend. I contacted Sargent by email on their web page giving my friends particulars. Sargent emailed her today giving instructions by photos. A blue wire in the main box, I know there's a maze of wiring in there because Hans had it out once, he is very nosy you know.:grin2:
> Anyway they are on their way in peace. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


I jsut saw this on Ebay and thought Hans might like to see an early version of your Moho.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332616453070?ul_noapp=true


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It's nothing like ours Kev and would you pay all that for a 1994 vehicle?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Same name that's all Gerty, and no, some people really do like them though, too bloody slow for me on hills.


----------

